# ((الفضة الخام ))



## م خالد عامر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*((الفضة الخام ))

معدن أبيض على درجة عالية من البريق ويمكن صقله وتلميعه بدرجة عالية. وباستثناء الذهب، فإن الفضة من أكثر المعادن القابل للسحب والطرق، ومن ناحية توصيلها للحرارة والكهرباء، فإنها تتفوق على كل المعادن الأخرى، وتتراوح صلادتها بين 2.5 و2.7 بمقياس موس حيث أنها أكثر صلادة من الذهب ولكنها أنعم من النحاس .
ويأتي معدن الفضة في المجموعة الانتقالية رقم (ii) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمها الذري (47)، ووزنها الذري 107.868، ويبلغ وزنها النوعي 10 .5. تنصهر الفضة عند درجة حرارة (962) درجة مئوية. وتغلي عند درجة حرارة (2212) درجة مئوية.

{خصائص الفضة} ْ
الفضة توجد حرة في الطبيعة كما توجد على هيئة خامات، ومن أبرزها خاماتها كبريتيد الفضة، وكلوريد الفضة. كما توجد الفضة في خامات الزرنيخ والأنتمون، وكثيرا ما تحتوي خامات النحاس والخارصين و الرصاص على فلز الفضة. وأن جزءا كبيرا من الفضة يتخلف عرضا عند تعدين خامات العناصر التي ذكرناها آنفا.
والفضة تفوق الفلزات جميعا في مقدرتها على توصيل الحرارة والكهربائية وتتخلف عن الذهب فحسب في قابليتها للطرق والسحب، أي في عمل الصفائح الرقاق والأسلاك الرفيعة جدا. وتنصهر الفضة في درجة حرارة (960ْ) مئوية، إذا ما سخنت في الفراغ، أو في جو من النتروجين، وتنصهر في الهواء في درجة حرارة (923ْ) مئوية، وذلك لإذابتها الأوكسجين من الهواء، ويزداد ذوبان الأوكسجين في منصهر الفضة كلما ارتفعت درجة حرارة المنصهر، ففي درجة حرارة (973ْ) يذيب السنتيمتر المكعب الواحد من منصهر الفضة (20.3) سنتيمترا مكعبا من الأوكسجين والفضة تذوب (تتفاعل) في حامض النتريك، المركز منه والمخفف مكونة نترات الفضة. كما وتتأثر في حامض الكبريتيك المركز الساخن لتكون كبريتدات الفضة إلا أنها تصمد في وجه حامض الهيدروكلوريك والقلويات.

{تاريخ معدن الفضة}
لقد عرفت الفضة منذ العصور القديمة بأنها معدن زخرفي قيم كما أنها تستخدم كعملة حيث أقيمت عدة مناجم في آسيا الصغرى قبل حلول عام 2500 قبل الميلاد.
وفي العصور الإسلامية استخدمت الفضة في صنع الأواني والنقود. ويشير البيروني في القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر ال ميلادي إلى وجود الفضة مختلطة بالذهب، لا ممزوجة به والظاهر أنه يقصد بالمزج الاتحاد بين العناصر أما الخلط فهو المزج الذي نعنيه في الوقت الحاضر في الكيمياء، فيقول في كتابه الجماهر : "وفي قرية وسنانة بقرب زروبان وجد في بعض الأوقات حديد مختلط بفضة لا ممتزج وكان تقشر عنه فيتميز من غير ذوب، وجد فيها قطعة فضة خالصة في معادن الحديد قطعت وقسمت سرا".
ومن الناحية الكيميائية، فإن الفضة ليست معدنا شديد النشاط. ولا تذوب الفضة في الأحماض المخففة وفي القلويات ولكنها تذوب في حمض النتريك المركز أو حمض الكبريت، وهي لا تتفاعل مع الأكسجين أو الماء في درجات الحرارة العادية. ويهاجم كل من الكبريت والكبريتيد الفضة، وقد تفقد الفضة بريقها بسبب تكون كبريتيد الفضة على الجزء السطحي من المعدن. كما أن التبييض الذي يحتوي على كمية معقولة من الكبريت باعتباره مكونا من مكونات البروتين- يفقد الفضة بريقها بسرعة كبيرة. ومما يفقدها بريقها أيضا الكميات الصغيرة من الكبريتيد التي توجد بصورة طبيعية في الغلاف الجوي والتي تضاف إلى الغاز المستعمل في المنازل مثل كبريتيد الهيدروجين. ويعتبر كبريتيد الفضة السوداء من بين أكثر الأملاح الغير قابلة للذوبان في المحاليل المائية، وتستغل هذه الخاصية في فصل أيونات الفضة عن الأيونات الموجبة الأخرى.


{استخدامات الفضة }
لمعدن الفضة فوائد قليلة تنحصر في سك النقود، والحلي والزخرفة إلا أن أملاح الفضة ومركباتها كثيرة الاستعمال لا سيما في الكيمياء التحليلية وصنع الرقوق الفوتوغرافية. كما تستخدم الفضة بشكل واسع النطاق في صناعة المجوهرات والعملات. وعادةً ما تخلط الفضة بكميات صغيرة من معادن أخرى لتكون أقوى صلابة وأقدر على التحمل. وتستخدم الفضة الخالصة في صناعة أدوات المائدة ومواد فضية صلبة أخرى حيث تكون نسبة الفضة في هذه المواد 92.5% بينما تبلغ نسبة النحاس 7.5%. وتستخدم الفضة أيضا في تغطية الأسطح الزجاجية الناعمة المستخدمة في صناعة المرايا، وتتم هذه العملية عن طريق تبخير المعدن أو ترسيبه من محلول مذاب، إلا أن الألومنيوم قد حل محل الفضة في هذا المجال بدرجة كبيرة. وتستخدم الفضة على نطاق واسع في صناعة الدوائر الخاصة بالمكونات الكهربائية والإلكترونية.
وتستخدم أملاح الفضة مثل بروميد الفضة وكلوريد الفضة وأيوديد الفضة التي تصبح سوداء اللون عند التعرض للضوء في صناعة الطبقات الحساسة المستخدمة في الألواح والأفلام الفوتوغرافية والورق. وتذوب هذه الأملاح في كبريتات الصوديوم وهو المركب الذي يستخدم في عملية التثبيت الفوتوغرافية. كما تستخدم محاليل مخففة من نترات الفضة وبعض المركبات غير القابلة للذوبان مثل البوتاسيوم في الصناعات الدوائية مثل المطهرات ومضادات البكتريا، حيث يعتبر الأرجيرول وهو مركب فضي بروتيني مطهرا*​


----------



## ج.ناردين (18 أبريل 2011)

شكراً على المعلومات الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## تولين (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك مهندسنا الغالي وجزاك الخير على الموضوع


----------



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2011)

Exposition Clair net et précis
Merci infiniment


----------



## م خالد عامر (20 أبريل 2011)

المهندسة تولين قال:


> بارك الله بك مهندسنا الغالي وجزاك الخير على الموضوع




تشرفت بتواجدك الكريم مشرفتنا المتميزة الاخت تولين 
جزاك الله كل الخير
​


----------



## م خالد عامر (20 أبريل 2011)

aidsami قال:


> Exposition Clair net et précis
> Merci infiniment





عطرت موضوعي بمرورك اخي الكريم aidsami​


----------



## aidsami (20 أبريل 2011)

سلام

لك كل الفضل اخي الكريم.


لقد نسيت الرد على احد الاصدقاء و من غير بنت الاردن؟ فقط لنعترف لاهل الفضل بكل الفضل.


دمت بصحة و عافية


----------

